# Topics > Toys >  Novie, interactive smart robot for kids, Spin Master Corp., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Spin Master Corp.

Home page - spinmaster.com/product_detail.php?pid=p30806

amazon.com/Novie-Interactive-Actions-Learns-Tricks/dp/B07NFRCHFT

----------


## Airicist

Spin Master Novie interactive robot at Toy Fair 2019!

Mar 4, 2019




> We check out Spin Master's brand new Novie, your interactive robot friend, at Toy Fair 2019!

----------


## Airicist

Novie | How to play

Aug 1, 2019




> Novie is your smart robot with skills.  It’s easy to teach him tricks!  Want to make him pop a wheelie?  Drag race?  Do a Fartnado?  Learn how to move things using only your mind?  This video will show you how to do the first three because Novie can only be controlled with simple hand movements.  If you figure out how to move him using only your mind, that’s terrifying – but good for you!

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - Novie robot - Boxer's cute younger sibling!

Aug 29, 2019




> Today we unbox and test the all new Spin Master’s NOVIE, a fun and interactive A.I. robot that is full of surprises. From dancing to being a low rider, this robot does it all! Thank you Spin Master for partnering with me!

----------

